# [SOLVED] HTTPS not working on any browser



## flyjum (Dec 27, 2007)

I am having problems with https sites like gmail. I have tried to access in chrome IE and firefox and all 3 saying its not secure.

Also my time clock will not update its stuck in 2009. I tried the internet time and it says an error connecting to time.microsoft.com

This all started after I pulled the bios battery out.
I tried a system restore and same thing.
I tried turning firewalls on and off and I have deleted all temporary files.
Also forgot that none of the windows updates will work.

I dont think its a virus I did a scan with Avira and nothing comes up. I think its some sort of firewall setting or something like that.

I am running windows 7 home premium.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HTTPS not working on any browser*

First thing I suggest, is to go into your BIOS and check the Date and Time there, set it manually inside the BIOS first.

Updating your system using Windows Update should help solve a lot of your problems you've mentioned. So could you explain in further details what you mean by Windows Update will not work?

Why did you remove the battery anyway?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HTTPS not working on any browser*

Validate your Windows OS - www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: HTTPS not working on any browser*

If your time/date is stuck at 2009 you won't be able to update. In order to use the Windows Update function the date needs to bet set to the correct one, or will otherwise result in a fault code.

So try the above post and make sure the BIOS clock is set correctly (Press DEL during setup). And of course you need to have a validated Windows version, if you don't, check jcgriff2's post.


----------



## flyjum (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: HTTPS not working on any browser*

Thanks guys it was the bios clock being off.
First it would not validate as being genuine then I changed bios clocked and it worked fine after that.
Also my gmail works fine now.
I pulled the battery out because I was OCing and messing with ram timings and it would not boot into anything not even bios so I hard to reset the bios.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: HTTPS not working on any browser*

Glad you got it working, now leave that shiny battery alone


----------

